# M & P question



## bevvy (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Guys

I have started making M&P and trying them on my friends.  They all say they smell nice but too dry.

Can I add things like oils or shea to make them softer like CP soap, and how much would you add???

I have used two different  bases from two different companies(not mixed together).

Thanks


----------



## perfectsoap (Jun 13, 2008)

What brand(s) are you using?
Some of the ones sold in craft stores are not really great.
There are several online companies that sell really great M & P base.
You can add some oil and or butters, but do it sparingly, too much will alter the lather and other things. I think the rule of thumb is 1 TBSP per one pound.
One of the best M & P is SFIC. If you buy direct their minimum is quite large, but other sell the SFIC base, I think http://www.peakcandle.com does.
Do some searches on here, there are awesome post about M & P bases!
Jeff


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Jun 13, 2008)

What kind of bases are you using?  For me, I noticed a difference between the synthetic bases and all natural bases.  All natural bases didn't seem as drying to me.  I use the all natural bases from wholesale supplies plus.  Brambleberry and other companies sell SFIC bases that are really good too.  Gotta look at the ingredients list to see what you're getting.

You can add oils and butters up to 1 tablespoon per pound of base, though if you do experimenting you may be able to add more without affecting the lather.

Hope that helps!


----------



## bevvy (Jun 13, 2008)

Aqua, Propylene Glycol, Sodium Stearate, Glycerine, Sucrose, Sodium Laurate, Sorbitol, Sodium Laureth Sulphate, Sodium Lauryl Sulphate, Sodium Chloride, Stearic Acid, Lauric Acid, , Pentasodium Pentetate, Tetrasodium Etidronate.

These are the ingredients.  I will give it try with the oils.  If adding oils do I mix it with the melted base??  And do I do the same with the butters.

Thanks


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep, you are definitely using a synthetic detergent.  Add oils to the melted base, and stir alot.  If you don't stir enough, sometime the oil will pool to the top.  This will also happen if you use too much oil.  Also, melt any butters before adding to the melted base, and once again, stir alot. Good luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## bevvy (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks sunflwrgrl7.  

I live down under and there isn't many companies here to buy M&P bases from.  But I found this new one is this the ingredients I should be after. 

Scent Free
Naturally derived
Produced from Palm oil, Coconut oil, Cator oil, sugar, sodium hydroxide and ethanol.

I do need to order some things from Bramble Berry that we don't have here, but I have to wait to long for the order and it's more expensive.

Thanks


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds like that base is worth a try at least!  And you can still add the little extras and see how it turns out.  Good luck!


----------



## delynn (Jun 17, 2008)

*Soap Bases*

I get most of mine from Peck the goatmilk base it has never been dry.


----------



## delynn (Jun 17, 2008)

*Soap Bases*

I like Peck because it has no glycols,or sterates in their bases.Delynn


----------



## Mir 22 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have this same problem, and I use S.F.I.C. soap from Peak candle. It's a little drying.

Could I add, say, 1/2 a teaspoon of olive oil for a 4-5 oz bar of soap? Just mix with the melted soap and pour...?

Would another oil be better?


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Jun 18, 2008)

You can experiment with different oils and see what you like best.  Everyone has their favorite.   My fav is jojoba.


----------

